# Problem compiling Dovecot2-pigeonhole 0.4.7



## nerozero (Apr 15, 2015)

Hello,

I have problem compiling port: dovecot-2.2-pigeonhole-0.4.7

```
#uname -v
FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #0: Thu Jan 22 15:13:57 UTC 2015  nerozero@testmail:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/NZKERN-10.1-I386-IPFW
```
Here is compilers output:

```
doveadm-sieve-cmd-put.c:29:36: error: no member named 'cmd_input' in 'struct doveadm_mail_cmd_context'
  struct istream *input = _ctx->ctx.cmd_input;
  ~~~~~~~~~ ^
doveadm-sieve-cmd-put.c:145:2: warning: implicit declaration of function 'doveadm_mail_get_input' is invalid in C99 [-Wimplicit-function-declaration]
  doveadm_mail_get_input(_ctx);
  ^
1 warning and 1 error generated.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/mail/dovecot2-pigeonhole/work/dovecot-2.2-pigeonhole-0.4.7/src/plugins/doveadm-sieve
*** Error code 1
```
Thanks.


----------



## nerozero (Apr 19, 2015)

For those who experienced same problem, update dovecot first. In my case updating dovecot to version dovecot2-2.2.16_1 solved the problem.
Thanks


----------

